# WANTED: Series 1



## MeganMac34 (Jan 25, 2012)

I need a couple of series 1 TiVo's to use as dumb DVRs/instant replay from our camcorders at work. Will pay for shipping as well (obviously). Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

PM me for the Series 1 Tivos. I have all kinds of Tivos


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

MeganMac34 said:


> I need a couple of series 1 TiVo's to use as dumb DVRs/instant replay from our camcorders at work. Will pay for shipping as well (obviously). Any help would be greatly appreciated!


You'll need ones manufactured before OCT 2001 which originally shipped with ver 1.3 of the software (although they can be running the latest version, 3.0, now).


----------



## MeganMac34 (Jan 25, 2012)

How can I find out the manufacturing date? Or assure that it was produced prior to the Oct '01 date mentioned?

Thanks!


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

MeganMac34 said:


> How can I find out the manufacturing date? Or assure that it was produced prior to the Oct '01 date mentioned?
> 
> Thanks!


It's on a sticker on the back where the power cord plugs in.


----------

